# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Игры для проектора

## Ярослав1

Дорогие друзья сбрасывайте свои иде что можно провести с проектором.

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

добрый вечер! мне  проектор помогает во всем известной "угадай мелодию!"...я этот конкурс делю на три блока! так вот в третьем надо не только угадать точное название, иполнителя...но и спеть песню! как правило песни все известные, но слова знаешь через раз! так вот мой DJ  выводит на экране текст песен! очень спасает и проходит на ура!

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

и еще сейчас готовимся к свадьбе, будет в июне... снимали видео-ролик молодых, их историю знакомства, прогулку и т.д...будем на свадьбе показывать! и попросила найти смешные фото друзей,гостей...будет конкурс на угадывание гостя...например "на какого персонажа из (кино,мультфильма) похож этот гость? тут главное по максимум подобрать сходства! и не переборщить с персонажами,чтобы никому обидно не было)

----------


## цокотуха

вот эти видео можно использовать, только скажите как.. либо перетанцовкой? мол парни повторяют движения девушек.. или просто как заставкой когда все танцуют-мол смотрите и узнавайте в этом клипе себя) у меня есть видео а как интересно обыграть не решу

----------

Nushechka (22.04.2018), olg.artemova2010 (16.12.2020)

----------


## цокотуха

еще вот где парни

----------

Nushechka (22.04.2018), olg.artemova2010 (16.12.2020), Валюша н (03.12.2017), Натали69 (17.12.2015)

----------


## александраЛ

А мы с проектором устраиваем пока только дискотеку. Ну и мультики тоже. планируем купить и подключить к нему игровую приставку. Но только не знаем возможно ли это. Кто нибудь подключал? Алекс.

----------


## AVRORA

Вот такую игрушку на прошлый Новый год делали. Гостям предлагается угадать улыбки знаменитых людей.

----------

mramru (29.09.2016), natascha-sam (11.04.2018), olg.artemova2010 (16.12.2020), Анастасия Мечта (14.05.2017), жекочка (10.03.2017), кап (04.04.2019), Кудряшкина (08.12.2015), ЛюдаЛюдочкаЛюдмилка (29.09.2018)

----------


## Тот самый Серёжа

Приветствую. Ранее перешел с проектора на плазму. Вариантов фишек с ней помимо упомянутых:
- Угадать участников фото (отлично на корпоративных мероприятиях подходит)
- Угадай мелодию
- Озвучка фильмов
- Игровые приставки: Ви, ИКСбокс
и т.д.
В отличие от проектора, плазма более функциональна, удобна и интереснее смотрится))

----------


## Aleksandr_s

Добрый день
Вообще в принципе идея перспективная. Используем на свадьбе в танцевальных командных конкурсах. конкурс из нескольких этапов. и один из этапов это перетанцовка фрагментов фильмов с танцевальными моментами. Показываем одной команде, потом она повторяет, потом второй команде(уже другой фрагмент) и она повторяет.
Вот скоро корпоратив на котором можно проектор задействовать по этому сижу и думаю что бы такое интересное придумать с его участием

----------


## боевая

Добрый день. Я использовала проектор для игры " Угадай мелодию" Скачала в инете рисунки на известные песни, сделала нарезки и говорю юбиляру, либо молодым , что дети тоже готовились к этому замечательному дню и нарисовали рисунки на любимые песни виновника торжества. Только вот забыли подписать. И т.д. Идёт хорошо. А песни в зависимости от возраста юбиляра. Вот сейчас на 50 лет : гранитный камушек, я готов целовать песок, каким ты был.... и т.д.

----------

O-lusha (16.04.2019)

----------


## borrona

Готовлю слайд-шоу в пинакле из новогодних открыток советских времен, для подкрепления тоста о том, что в детстве были самые волшебные ощущения от новогоднего праздника. Как то так.

----------

Кудряшкина (08.12.2015)

----------


## Maslinka

Сделала слайд-шоу на золотую свадьбу из фотографий разных лет. Скачала на флешку и через телевизор воспроизвела. Молодожёны были в восторге. Флешку пересматривают чуть ли не каждый день.

----------


## tatiashka

> Добрый день. Я использовала проектор для игры " Угадай мелодию" Скачала в инете рисунки на известные песни, сделала нарезки и говорю юбиляру, либо молодым , что дети тоже готовились к этому замечательному дню и нарисовали рисунки на любимые песни виновника торжества. Только вот забыли подписать. И т.д. Идёт хорошо. А песни в зависимости от возраста юбиляра. Вот сейчас на 50 лет : гранитный камушек, я готов целовать песок, каким ты был.... и т.д.


Уважаемая Боевая(не знаю имени, к сожалению...) а не могли бы вы поделиться этими рисунками на песни...Я тоже делаю нечто подобное, но гости повторяются-приходится постоянно менять угадайки. Я могу Вам, в свою очередь , тоже выслать свои картинки. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Maslinka

Интересная идейка. Попробую набрасать на корпоратив 23 февраля.

----------


## valentina057

Я очень люблю проектор использовать. Провожу с ним различные видеопоздравления,  конкурсы танцевальные. Вот угадай мелодию не пробовала,  есть к чему стремиться)

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Очень хочу заморочиться с проектором, но он должен быть в помещении, где проходят праздники, по квартирам бегать на дни рождения не получится? Я детский аниматор. Хочется понять кто нить бегает с проектором или это капец как не удобно?

----------


## yabloko-tv

> Очень хочу заморочиться с проектором, но он должен быть в помещении, где проходят праздники, по квартирам бегать на дни рождения не получится? Я детский аниматор. Хочется понять кто нить бегает с проектором или это капец как не удобно?


Не то что бы "капец как" но не слишком удобно. Кроме проектора нужен экран, ноут(хотя есть которые с флешки работают, но не знаю насколько они удобны) подставка под проектор(хотя есть такие которые крепятся кронштейном к треноге экрана), коммутация. Ну и время 5-7, как минимум, на эту самую коммутацию.

----------


## Аночка

> Вот такую игрушку на прошлый Новый год делали. Гостям предлагается угадать улыбки знаменитых людей.


Авроре: Понравился Ваш конкурс - угадай улыбку. А можно ссылку на скачку.  У меня есть подобный конкурс-Угадай артиста по бороде. Могу поделиться.
Моя почта:Shvecova-Anna2009@yandex.ru

----------


## Аночка

> Дорогие друзья сбрасывайте свои иде что можно провести с проектором.


Можно сделать поздравления от знаменитостей молодожёнам или юбилярам. Скачать речь на иностранном языке, например,Бред Пита, а перевод придумать свой и наложит. Конечно Есть сложности. т.к надо уметь работать с видео программой и иметь пульт и USB входом, чтобы наложить перевод, а так- это стоит того.

----------


## Maslinka

Сделала слайдшоу из фотографий юбиляра и каждой фотке нарезки из фильмов или мультиков прикрепила. Всем очень понравилось. Уже появились новые заявочки. :Yahoo:

----------


## Чудеса науки

Всем привет! Свои детские праздники я разнообразила играми с проектором или с тв панелью. На кулинарных праздниках с Фиксиками - вставляем видео из мультиков про духовку, миксер и т.д. На игровой программе про Фиксиков взяла тему "Инструменты" и там вставляю видеозагадки тоже из мультфильма.

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Девчёнки привет .Начала недавно тоже работать с проектором,это настолько украшает праздник.Начиная с фотографий молодожёнов,потом на каждый костюмированный конкурс подходящее видео.Для пиратов морская тематика ,кадры из фильмов .Карнавальная тема видео салют и т.д.Всегда очень ярко и красочно.

----------


## Кита Ра

Добрый день! Когда-то давно я делала маме на ДР конкурс "Угадай фильм по кадру". Компания была разновозрастная - от 20 до 70 лет, поэтому, было вполне удобно играть в такое, каждый мог назвать хотя бы по 3-4 фильма. Выигрывал тот, кто больше отгадал)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Когда-то давно я делала маме на ДР конкурс "Угадай фильм по кадру". Компания была разновозрастная - от 20 до 70 лет, поэтому, было вполне удобно играть в такое, каждый мог назвать хотя бы по 3-4 фильма. Выигрывал тот, кто больше отгадал)


Лизонька, *youtube* заблокировал Ваш ролик. Видимо, использование фильмов расценил, как нарушение авторских прав. :Meeting: 
[img]http://*********net/6959097m.png[/img]
Можно попробовать залить видео на файлообменник и поделиться ссылкой. Самые лучшие обменники для нашего форума: 
1. Яндекс-диск: https://disk.yandex.ru/ 
2. Облако: http://files.mail.ru/

----------


## Кита Ра

> Лизонька, *youtube* заблокировал Ваш ролик. Видимо, использование фильмов расценил, как нарушение авторских прав.
> [img]http://*********net/6959097m.png[/img]
> Можно попробовать залить видео на файлообменник и поделиться ссылкой. Самые лучшие обменники для нашего форума: 
> 1. Яндекс-диск: https://disk.yandex.ru/ 
> 2. Облако: http://files.mail.ru/


Прикольно!) ну ладно. Аналогичные ролики за это Youtube не закрывает) 
буду знать, спасибо)
Ссылка на скачивание.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EPaf/bnrZtaf9X

----------

Vestochka (26.07.2016), жекочка (10.03.2017), Леди N (17.12.2015), ЛюдаЛюдочкаЛюдмилка (12.05.2018), маринатокарь (01.10.2020), Тонюсик (31.05.2017)

----------


## yabloko-tv

> Лизонька, youtube заблокировал Ваш ролик. Видимо, использование фильмов расценил, как нарушение авторских прав


На самом деле Ютуб заблокировал видео из-за музыки которая использована в ролике) Я делаю похожий конкурс, но показываю на каждый фильм три картинки. Идем от сложного к простому. Первая картинка с кадром наименее запоминающимся, а третья где явно понятно что за фильм. Вот по такому принципу https://yadi.sk/d/tJnnRJSBhfz43

----------


## Дил

Я проектор использую часто для слад шоу,для фона к подзодящей теме,игры нужно попробовать

----------


## Dgakonda

Люблю безумно играть с проектором))) чаше конечно это танцевальное караоке.  попробовала и певческое караоке, но не просто песни. а песни на разных языках. отгадываем песни нарисованные. а на последней свадьбе был приглашен силуэтист - поэтому сделала, как подводку к представлению мастера,угадайку по силуэтам)

----------


## vjachi

> Очень хочу заморочиться с проектором, но он должен быть в помещении, где проходят праздники, по квартирам бегать на дни рождения не получится? Я детский аниматор. Хочется понять кто нить бегает с проектором или это капец как не удобно?


Да, мы попробовали. Тяжко. Даже не из-за проектора, а именно из-за экрана. Он тяжелый. Без машины не обойтись.


А мы используем ролики "Минута на победу", можно взять в youtube. Очень эффектно эти игры проходят.

----------


## Натали69

Провожу на свадьбах и других праздниках"узнай звезду в детстве"Фото звезд(детское и день сегодняшний) , среди них и фото гостей в том же формате и виновников торжества.

----------


## ольга и ко

Здравствуйте))))))))) Может кому пригодится) На свадьбах( думаю это многие делают) в начале вечера показываем "лав-стори" или презентацию, выстроенную по типу: сначала детские фото, потом школьные и тд и тп.После просмотра говорю , что самые лучшие кадры наверняка еще не сняты, все лучшее впереди))) В течении вечера работает в зале фотограф, и уже из его снимков  к окончанию торжества готова новая презентация, со снимками самых веселых и запоминающихся моментов свадьбы.Гости не ожидают подобного, с удовольствием смотрят, в надежде увидеть самих себя)))))))) и практически каждый кадр встречают аплодисментами. А я получается слова сдержала, пополнила копилочку молодых теми самими кадрами, про которые говорила в начале вечера, что они впереди)))

----------

mramru (29.09.2016), татьянка1 (15.05.2016)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Друзья, заходите в тему ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141578 в ней конкурсы для проектора, как авторские, так и в авторской обработке. А еще здесь кое что есть http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601

----------

ВикторриЯ (07.07.2016), ЛюдаЛюдочкаЛюдмилка (12.05.2018), наталья севрюкова (01.05.2018)

----------


## Алёшкина Майя

Делали на корпоратив слайд-шоу,все коллеги принесли детские фотографии ,нужно было угадать :(Кто на данной фотографии). кроме своих фото,вставили фотки известных людей, например: Медведева,Баскова. и т.д. Было интересно.

----------


## Nushechka

хочу выразить большую благодарность за это видео, где танцуют мальчики и девочки... просматривала форум и наткнулась на него. использовала на своей свадьбе, пошло на ура!

----------


## Nushechka

- с чем у Вас ассоциируется наша юность? (танцы) Именно в ДК Горького на танцы мы ходили как на работу, пятница, суббота, воскресенье без прогулов... и были очень наблюдательными (показывается 1-2 ролик, как танцуют девушки, парни). А сейчас мне интересно узнать насколько наблюдательны вы? Вызываются 4молодых человека, которые должны пригласить для танца дам. Каждой паре даётся задание  станцевать в образе " ОНА НЕ ТАКАЯ" , "ОПЯТЬ НАЖРАЛСЯ",  "МАГНИТ", "СИНХРОНИСТЫ". После того как все пары станцуют называются представленные образы. Зрители должны определить кто что исполнял (показывается ролик 3 парные танцы).

----------

